# Nismo x BBS R35 Wheels



## sh3lldon (Nov 11, 2017)

Limited to 100 sets at 772,000¥










NISMO | NEWS RELEASE | ???????????BBS RI-A Engineered by NISMO???


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

772,000 Japanese Yen equals
5,195.56 Pound sterling


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Chronos said:


> 772,000 Japanese Yen equals
> 5,195.56 Pound sterling


Damn, got my decimal point in the wrong place. Better cancel the order.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Think thats about right price wise for some Nismo Rims don't you think..??


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

so are they Nismo or BBS?


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

BBS... just like the Rays LMGT4's really... Nismo just scribble their signatures onto everything.


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

considering these, is there custom charge to be added to UK ?


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Definitely so.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

remind me of TSW venoms


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

V-SpecII said:


> Definitely so.


will the nissan center cap fit, who sells them ?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I am not sure, hmmmn


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

I reckon the oem Nissan centre cap could directly replace that flat plain centre cap of the BBS Nismos.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Look like the BBS - FI & FI-Rs with more spokes. Probably available via NHPC with a nismo vin :squintdan


----------

